# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Scarlett may not be Tom's daughter but still a King?

## tammyy2j

Scarlett could turn out to be not Tom King's daughter after all but his grand daughter. It seems her mother Carrie not only tried out Tom but also his son Carl as she bedded them both. Carl will try to keep this a secret from his fiancee Chas but all will out soon. Scarlett has formed a good relationship with her brothers Jimmy and Carl and also seems to be getting along with Matthew but when this is revealed will all change?

----------

ChelseaFC (02-04-2007)

----------


## Kim

Read some more detail on this this morning. Carl slept with Carrie and lost his virginity to her when he was 16, but it was only the once. He was very upset about her rejection as he wanted more, but until Carrie turned up at Tom's funeral, he had no idea she was seeing him. He feels very uneasy now as they are moving to the village and Chas suspects something.

----------


## Katy

That would make more sense than her being Toms daughter. Either way therell be plenty of arguments if this comes out to be truthful. Chas will go mental.

----------


## Kim

It'd certainly be better if it was true. It'd be very unlikely as Carrie and Carl were just the once, adding to how good a storyline it would be. Then there'd be Chas going off on one, the age difference, Carl sleeping with his dad's mistress, even though it was unknowingly so. They wouldn't be that happy about having her as a niece, and they'd probably say she gets part of Carl's inheritence and nothing else, so there could be more ructions there.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I would have expected Carrie to be having an affair with Matthew at the same time as Tom not Carl. But it will produce some fireworks that's for sure.  Looks like another break up on the horizon for Chas and Carl.

----------


## Abi

They've really been building this up this week. I really think and hope that Carl will turn out to be her Dad. It makes much more sense for a start, and it gives some reasons for why they are building up the Carl/Carrie thing. If this is what happens, then it would be great, i think.

----------


## Rain_

If that happened, the rest of the kings would immediately contest the will, if thats still possible at this stage.

----------


## Abbie

Hmm would make a really good storyline at the moment, something to replace we are still trying to find out who killed him

----------


## Red08

That wld make a great storyline - I think that is soooo much better than her being Toms daughter!!!

----------

